# Crane Hand Signals Poster



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

Poster That Includes all the Hand Signals For riggers​


----------



## علي الحميد (9 أبريل 2010)

سبحان الله وما حصلوا إلا هذي تعطي الاشارات ...

يا عم عمرو هذي ايش جابها عند الكرينات والمشاكل هذي حدها الملاهي الليلية


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

على باشا ،

ماهى معمولة خصيصا عشان تشج الأنتباه كدة برضة - تسلملى يارب


----------



## sayed00 (9 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

كالفورنيا بقى


مش لشد الانتباة دى لجلب الحوادث 

تعتقد انها تنفع فى التدريب - لن يركذ احد ما هى الاشارة - التركيز فى اماكن اخرى


تحياتى و سلم على كالفورنيا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2010)

خايف إذا استعملتها للتدريب النظري
يصير كوارث بالعملي لأنهم مارايح يكونو متذكرين اشارات الايد


----------



## safety113 (10 أبريل 2010)

الخشونة العملية لاعمال الرفع والتحميل تتطلب طراوة نظرية
يقول الشاعر
ما عاد تفرق خذاك الوقت او جابك
............... في الحالتين الموت أقرب من ظلالي
أما بموت من الوله لا طول غيابك
............... ولا بموت من الفرح لا شفتك قبالي
يمكن لهذه الحسناء ان تقتل العمال والمشغلين من رؤيتهم لها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

